# Azure Dynamics DMOC 445 MY 10.5 Pinout



## trex450 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi

I have this Azure Dynamics DMOC-445 MY 10.5, with 2 plugs, one amp 23-pins and one round 19-pins, not like the DMOC Gen II with 3 plugs that can be found in manuals all over the net.

can anyone share the pins mapping for this 2 plug version?

thanks


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

See the PDF I posted on the other DMOC thread near the top of the topic list here.


----------



## trex450 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi

Tried working with this pin map but when i power it and watching the terminal over RS232 i am not getting any data, how can i tell if it is wrong pin map or no firmware loaded?

thanks


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

trex450 said:


> Hi
> 
> Tried working with this pin map but when i power it and watching the terminal over RS232 i am not getting any data, how can i tell if it is wrong pin map or no firmware loaded?
> 
> thanks


I believe it has serial output even if no firmware is loaded. The bootloader is always there. It's been a long time since I've flashed a DMOC. At the least the CAN lines still work without firmware and it is then possible to flash firmware over CAN (it also sends CAN messages on start up while in the bootloader). Of course, the first thing to do is ensure you're using the proper baud and that you have the TX and RX pins the proper direction. I believe it is 19200 baud.

One way to check what is going on is to use a multimeter on the pins. Serial pins have a pretty big swing. The spec for RS232 gives it a swing of about +/- 15 volts but many devices don't quite go that far. I think the DMOC manages something like 9 volts. The sender should be holding the TX pin so the line out of the DMOC ought to be held to a voltage that isn't 0 volts. I believe it rests high which would be something like 9v relative to the digital ground. Likewise for the CAN lines, they rest at 0V between them but they'll get pulled to about 2.5 to 3.5 apart in a square wave while things are sending. Put a 60 ohm resistor between CANH and CANL and then see if you are getting a square wave between those pins. That might be tough if you don't have an oscilloscope. But, some multimeters have frequency detection and/or are fast enough and fully featured enough to attempt to average the voltage and show you that something is happening. For instance, on a Fluke 285 you can see the analog bargraph shoot back and forth rapidly and it'll show a voltage of like 1.7v if the CAN lines are actively trying to send. Sometimes it even manages to make up a frequency. It won't be the actual CAN baud rate but multimeters that can measure frequency should see something there if CAN is working.


----------

